# Gym Workout ?



## dancan (Oct 21, 2011)

My wife would have a bird if I said "Honey I'm joining a gym" so here's my gym .

the start of the workout .












After a bit of "Working out" .






And a bit in the back .


----------



## dancan (Oct 21, 2011)

A few more pics of the gym .


----------



## dancan (Oct 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;gOeLqMlTuH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOeLqMlTuH4&feature=player_detailpage[/video]

[video=youtube;duwXu03zvnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=duwXu03zvnM[/video]


----------



## brokenbudget (Oct 22, 2011)

one and two and one and two and one and two:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan (Oct 22, 2011)

This one is going down tomorrow .


----------



## dancan (Oct 23, 2011)

Had an extra pair of hands today .


----------



## dancan (Oct 23, 2011)

And the hemlock is done .


----------



## hamish (Oct 24, 2011)

My doctor thinks i go to the gym daily, guess she doesn;t know what other types of work are like.
Most today dont know what a day of labour is like, and half the monkeys at the gym would be whinning to mama before there day is over at the mill, on the farm, or in the bush.
My wife gave up running the spool vlave on the splitter after two hours..........but she likes being warm in the winter...............geesh and she wonders why I do what I do.


----------



## dancan (Oct 27, 2011)

hamish said:


> Most today dont know what a day of labour is like, and half the monkeys at the gym would be whinning to mama before there day is over at the mill, on the farm, or in the bush.



I'm with you on that , kinda like most but not all outdoor city/gov employees telling you they put in an honest hard 8hrs (I think the office staff has a harder work load) .



hamish said:


> My wife ....... wonders why I do what I do.


 
Most (but not all) don't understand .


----------



## dancan (Oct 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;wXv5ge68seQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXv5ge68seQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Boblish342 (Nov 7, 2011)

Is your gym was at the forest?


----------



## Sheldon Cooper (Nov 7, 2011)

hamish said:


> My doctor thinks i go to the gym daily, guess she doesn;t know what other types of work are like.
> Most today dont know what a day of labour is like, and half the monkeys at the gym would be whinning to mama before there day is over at the mill, on the farm, or in the bush.
> My wife gave up running the spool vlave on the splitter after two hours..........but she likes being warm in the winter...............geesh and she wonders why I do what I do.



Your lucky, my wife don't help even start a fire, let alone run the splitter. I'm on my own when it comes to firewood.


----------



## soggyboots (Nov 15, 2011)

*Cardio*

Well if that's the gym did you atleast get some cardio or were you just screwing around out there :msp_biggrin:

Wish I could work out like that everyday


----------



## dancan (Dec 11, 2011)

Here's a different location , dropping a pine tree , about the 4 minute mark is where the wedge abuse starts , trying to drop them downhill , the lean and heavy side are up and to the left .

[video=youtube;4sd-k60JmqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sd-k60JmqU&eurl=unknown&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## dancan (Dec 11, 2011)

Boblish342 said:


> Is your gym was at the forest?



These are suburban house lots that I get paid to clear so the owners can build .



soggyboots said:


> Well if that's the gym did you atleast get some cardio or were you just screwing around out there :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Wish I could work out like that everyday



Lots of cardio , come on up , you can join , low membership fees :hmm3grin2orange: .


----------



## MHouse1028 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thats about the extent of my gym workout too, the gym doesnt give me the workout like the outdoors does, (and I am the wife)


----------



## dancan (Dec 11, 2011)

MHouse1028 said:


> Thats about the extent of my gym workout too, the gym doesnt give me the workout like the outdoors does, (and I am the wife)



Darn , who let the cat out of the bag that outdoors + chainsaws = enjoyment , now we'll have to put the seat down on the tree LOL .


----------



## MHouse1028 (Dec 11, 2011)

dancan said:


> Darn , who let the cat out of the bag that outdoors + chainsaws = enjoyment , now we'll have to put the seat down on the tree LOL .



Nah, thats ok, Im used to the seat being left up haha


----------



## NHlocal (Dec 14, 2011)

:msp_thumbsup:Saws revvin', chips flyin', trees fallin', 
muscles hurtin', and I'm smilin'.:biggrin:
That's my kind of workout!
Work safe.:msp_thumbsup:
NHlocal.


----------



## dancan (Dec 18, 2011)

The hill climbing part of the gym workout sucks .


----------



## dancan (Dec 18, 2011)

But they come down pretty good .

[video=youtube;qUMI7qxSyog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=qUMI7qxSyog[/video]


----------



## dancan (Dec 25, 2011)

Here's another one from the hill climb .

[video=youtube;f-RhrP52n9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=f-RhrP52n9I[/video]


----------



## NHlocal (Dec 25, 2011)

*Gym Workout.*



dancan said:


> Here's another one from the hill climb .
> 
> [video=youtube;f-RhrP52n9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=f-RhrP52n9I[/video]



That reminds me, I gotta get back out to the "gym", get on the "hillclimber"
and work off some of this Christmas dinner I just ate. Thanks for the video,
excellent camera angle, very nicely done. *MERRY CHRISTMAS!*
Work safe.:msp_thumbsup:
NHlocal.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Dec 29, 2011)

where's the water fountain & cute women in spandex?


----------



## dancan (Dec 29, 2011)

stihlaficionado said:


> where's the water fountain & cute women in spandex?



I've been there in the summer , it's on a lake .......


----------



## dancan (Jan 21, 2012)

Lost the good weather but I still have to go to the gym .







[video=youtube;ntNh4AS6Ax0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntNh4AS6Ax0&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## dancan (Jan 21, 2012)

Since Gypo hasn't posted any videos lately here's a Woowho !

[video=youtube;nc_8_siq4zc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nc_8_siq4zc&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------

